# Great opening week success



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

99





















First picture is the gobbler I killed Monday 23lbs 10 1/2 inch beard and 1 3/8 spurs. Second picture is the gobbler I killed this morning 21.5 lbs 9 inch beard and 1 inch spurs. Two awesome turkey hunts. Good luck to all the guys/gals still hunting. Ready to start fishing.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congats, on two good bird. Great job.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good birds. Quick season.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Roosted were you vary aggressive with your calling or little to no calling just can’t seem to seal the deal decoy or not


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice birds. Congratulations!


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Straley. Yes I was aggressive with my calling On both these hunts because I could just tell from experience that both these birds were probably done with their hens and were on the move. Both these hunts these two gobblers didn’t gobble much on the roost or on the ground early but at 10:00 Monday and 10:15 on Wednesday I heard these birds start gobbling somewhat close and started calling aggressively and they came inn gobbling their heads off. Got to love it ! It don’t always work this way but it did this year. Hope this helps out.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Never have seen that type of cantilever mount on a vent rib 870 barrel. Nice green leaf btw.


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

I bought this old Rem 870 I believe back in 1993. Remington offered that cantilever about that same time and I put that on and a Burris 1x Turkey plex scope. I had barrel work done from Rhino Chokes and they matched a choke tube to it and it’s just been a great Turkey gun. I use to shoot the old Win supremes shellls but these new Long Beard XR,s shells are fantastic. That camo is the old Mossy oak green leaf camo which is making a come back I see.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Roosted said:


> I bought this old Rem 870 I believe back in 1993. Remington offered that cantilever about that same time and I put that on and a Burris 1x Turkey plex scope. I had barrel work done from Rhino Chokes and they matched a choke tube to it and it’s just been a great Turkey gun. I use to shoot the old Win supremes shellls but these new Long Beard XR,s shells are fantastic. That camo is the old Mossy oak green leaf camo which is making a come back I see.


People pay a mint for that exact gun.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Roosted thanks I have a few birds to my name but last couple of seasons I’ve tried taking one with my Mathews needless to say it’s very hard to do


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Straley said:


> Roosted thanks I have a few birds to my name but last couple of seasons I’ve tried taking one with my Mathews needless to say it’s very hard to do


If you rig up a 12ga. on the shelf of that Mathews your success rate increases dramatically,so I've been told. LOL Keep going and eventually everything will come together for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes it is tough with a bow and I’ve thought about trying but just haven’t yet. I think if I try it some season I will definitely use the Bullhead head shot broadheads. I’ve heard of too many of them getting away with body shots . Good luck Straley .


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Flathead I have seen where those old Rem Turkey guns are a hot item which I’m not real sure why compared to the new technology like the Benelli shotguns and some of these new chokes. I know that I will never get rid of mine I’ve carried it a lot of years in the spring and it works for me.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Roosted said:


> Flathead I have seen where those old Rem Turkey guns are a hot item which I’m not real sure why compared to the new technology like the Benelli shotguns and some of these new chokes. I know that I will never get rid of mine I’ve carried it a lot of years in the spring and it works for me.


It's the old school camo pattern that they want. In mint condition I have seen them push 1500-1600 on gun broker.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job . It's tough to beat a good turkey hunt . I hope and pray I never hafta choose between archery deer and turkey . I wouldn't be eating much venison . Lol .


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> It's the old school camp pattern that they want. In mint condition I have seen them push 1500-1600 on gun broker.


Wow ! I had no idea.


----------

